# Wo ist der Browser hin?



## aNero (9. Februar 2004)

Hi also... ich habe vor einigen tagen erst meinen pc formatiert... soweit so schön gleich einmal nen Blaster Worm drauf... jetzt hab ich den weg und jetzt verschwindet mein Browser (alle die ich besitze) sobald ich bei http://www.knuddels.de (ja ich weis seltsame seite aber guter chat) zum login gehe... (java) ich hab absolut keinen blassen was ich dagegen machen kann... habt ihr ne idee?


----------



## MasterJM (10. Februar 2004)

Hm puh,
Tipps ins Blaue
mal SpyBot S&D laufen lassen
http://www.safer-networking.org/index.php?lang=de
mal Ad-aware laufen lassen
http://www.lavasoft.de/german/software/adaware/

Java Updates (sofern du die von Sun verwenden willst, MS darf seine
ja nicht mehr so mti liefern)
gibts unter: Java VM -> http://java.com/de/download/manual.jsp

Viren Scan / Win Updates geh ich jetzt mal von aus 

Sonstige Sachen, Einstellungshilfen für Browser gibts hier: 
http://www.heise.de/security/dienste/browsercheck/

MfG JM


----------

